# Webseite Bike Action



## subdiver (29. März 2010)

Ist Euch auch schon aufgefallen, dass die letzte Aktualisierung 
der BA-Webseite schon fast 1/2 Jahr her ist ? 
Haben die kein Personal mehr dafür bzw. gibt es BA überhaupt noch ?


----------



## bike-it-easy (29. März 2010)

Jo, die gibt's noch. Auf die Website schau ich aber jetzt nicht regelmäßig. Wenn ich was wissen will, ruf ich halt an. Aktualisiert wurde die Website übrigens auch erst kürzlich, sind nämlich zum 1.3.10 von Münster nach Rodgau umgezogen. Und die neue Adresse steht schon drin.
Oder willst du was Spezielles wissen?

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (29. März 2010)

Nein, mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass unter den Rubriken
"News", "Aktionen", "Testcenter&Termine" alle Einträge 
noch aus dem letzten Jahr stammen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. März 2010)

Hi @ all

die BA Webseite wird zur Zeit neu gestaltet. 
Wir gehen davon aus, dass bis Mitte-Ende Mai die neue Seite online gehen kann 

cu RK


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. März 2010)

Also jetzt auch noch Offenbacher? 
Das ist ein starkes Stück!


----------

